# help con le partizioni[risolto]

## alexbgl

Ho appena acquistato un acer travelmate 4202 e direi proprio che windows xp home non deve vivere neanche un giorno.

Ho solo un dubbio con le partizioni...ricordo che in un negozio di pc mi avevano detto che su ogni laptop c'è sempre una piccola partizione che serve per forza se si vuole reinstallare windows.

Allora, siccome non si sa mai che in futuro debba vendere il portatile vorrei che windows si possa reinstallare con tutta sicurezza.

Questa è la situazione:

```
livecd ~ # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1               1         637     5116671   12  Compaq diagnostics

/dev/hda2   *         638        5151    36258705    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda3            5152        9729    36772785    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

```

Cosa devo fare con queste partizioni?

EDIT: facciamo che vi posto anche il contenuto delle partizioni:

```

/dev/hda1:

MBRwrWin.exe  acerbp.p2   autorun     burndef.don  d2d32.exe  int15.sys  napp.dat      ntldr     p1.dat   rtmbr.bin  swcd.dat

Minint        aimdrs.dat  backup.nap  d2d          factory    model.dat  ntdetect.com  obr3.ini  rcd.dat  scd.dat

/dev/hda2:

Acer          Documents and Settings  RHDSetup.log               autoexec.bat  dotnetfx      io.sys        ntldr         windows

Book          Preload.aaa             Sysinfo                    boot.ini      hiberfil.sys  msdos.sys     pagefile.sys  xph.tag

Bootfont.bin  Programmi               System Volume Information  config.sys    i386          ntdetect.com  valueadd

/dev/hda3:

System Volume Information

```

(Ma quanta merda ci mettono?)Last edited by alexbgl on Mon Jul 16, 2007 9:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## noice

sul mio laptop questa partizione che, come ti è stato detto, doveva essere sempre presente non c'è mai stata..e non ho mai avuto problemi ad installare windows..( i problemi venivano fuori una volta installato..infatti è da un annetto che ho solo gentoo  :Rolling Eyes:  ) comunque aspetta altri pareri, non si sa mai  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

Per quel che ne so il CD di installazione/ripristino che fornisce il produttore dovrebbe arrangiarsi a reinstallare completamente tutto quanto, partendo da un disco vuoto. Io ho avuto l'esperienza di dover sostituire un disco fisso di un portatile Compaq (e anche Acer), mi è bastato avviare con il Cd di ripristino fornito insieme al portatile e tutto è stato ricreato senza problemi.

La partizione magica dovrebbe essere

```

/dev/hda1               1         637     5116671   12  Compaq diagnostics 

```

Per me puoi brasare con gusto l'intera tabella delle partizioni, estirpando la fonte di tutti i mali dell'Informatica  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink:  .

----------

## noice

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Per me puoi brasare con gusto l'intera tabella delle partizioni, estirpando la fonte di tutti i mali dell'Informatica   .

 

ma come parla bene  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## alexbgl

Guarda, l'unica cosa che ho fatto io è stato fare il backup del sistema originale con il programma della acer su un dvd...che fra l'altro ho anche provato ad avviare e in effetti vi confermo che quel cane scriveva sul disco durante l'avvio (quindi prima di effettuare un eventuale backup)...insomma mi confermate che posso brasar via tutto?

----------

## skypjack

Lepartizioni possono essere di diagnostica (cioè contenere software atto a), possono essere riservate per permettere il backup software interno al sistema (quindi partizioni invisibili ma utilizzate e tramite cui il venditore "recupera" il sistema laddove l'utonto non sappia farlo), possono contenere software come il Media Direct (vedi pc Dell, mai niente di più inutile, potare via senza riflettere) e via dicendo. Ma non esiste che una partizione risulti FONDAMENTALE per il ripristino del sistema o per poter reinstallare il sistema, fuori discussione.

Ergo, concordo con Scen: brasa via tutto e vivi in pace!!

Se poi lo devi vendere, sotto al pc hai un codice di licenza, ti prendi un cd di windows e lo reinstalli e quella copia risulta legale ai fini pratici.

Estirpa via il male, non rifletterci troppo e se hai domande sono qua!

----------

## alexbgl

OK! Addio windows!

----------

## djinnZ

La ho letta solo ora.

In quella partizione c'è il tool di diagnostica ed il ripristino di windozz quello che chiami direttamente dal bios. Se all'avvio scegli di usare le system tool o come diavolo si chiamano viene avviato il boot da quella partizione. Non ho più un acer (non riesco a farlo ripartire in nessun modo) per provare ma era interessante l'idea di sbatterci una live di recupero non influenzata dai capricci con mbr e partizioni attive del windozz (per chi usa solo linux non è un trucco interessante).

Non è più previsto che possa essere reistallata da alcun cd con le nuove licenze, quindi ne farei un backup. Ma ovviamente è sempre possibile reistallare il windozz da CD se lo hai creato.

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Ma non esiste che una partizione risulti FONDAMENTALE per il ripristino del sistema o per poter reinstallare il sistema, fuori discussione.

 

mai avuto un vecchio compaq (armada 1500 se non erro)? Il setup del bios è contenuto nell'apposita partizione dedicata.

----------

## skypjack

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> mai avuto un vecchio compaq (armada 1500 se non erro)? Il setup del bios è contenuto nell'apposita partizione dedicata.

 

!!

Ok, mi rimangio tutto!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Va bene se aggiungo un "nel 2007" alla fine?  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

non è detto che non se la reinventino di nuovo.

----------

## alexbgl

Non ho ben capito se quella partizioncina dovevo lasciarla, ma ormai è troppo tardi.

----------

## djinnZ

Ti conveniva lasciarla per me (o quanto meno fartene una copia), tanto con 600Mb non è che ci fai molto.

Se devi usare un dual boot prova a vedere se riesci ad usarla (riducendola) come partizione /boot ed installarci il bootloader (in lilo opzione boot=/dev/hda1 per capirci) di modo che se il windozz ti pialla l'mbr premi l'apposito tasto funzione ed avvi il sistema da un'altra parte senza perdere tempo a cercare un cd. Se invece la fai un tantino più grande ci sbatti dentro direttamente una live (ubuntu, knoppix, sabayon ne hai di scelte) così se skianti il sistema hai il disco di ripristino direttamente a disposizione.

Ovviamente dipende da come il sistema boota le utility... ma non dovrebbe essere difficile.

----------

## Scen

 *alexbgl wrote:*   

> Non ho ben capito se quella partizioncina dovevo lasciarla, ma ormai è troppo tardi.

 

Nah... tranquillo. No remorse  :Twisted Evil:  Another day, another OS  :Cool:  (IMHO)

----------

## skypjack

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Nah... tranquillo. No remorse  Another day, another OS  (IMHO)

 

Non posso fare altro che quotare. Vivi in pace, vai tranquillo, sii felice.

----------

## bandreabis

 *skypjack wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   Nah... tranquillo. No remorse  Another day, another OS  (IMHO) 
> 
> Non posso fare altro che quotare. Vivi in pace, vai tranquillo, sii felice.

 

Relax, take it easy... for there is nothing that you can do...  :Wink: 

----------

## skypjack

Of course, babe! Say "bye bye" to Winzozz ... Welcome to the Paradise (aka Gentoo Linux)!!

(urlo texano stile cowboy a cavallo di un toro (a torallo, quindi?) che si diverte un mondo)

----------

